# Do you like Tabasco sauce as much as I do?



## rkunsaw (Apr 2, 2013)

I make my own but I would like to get a free gallon of it. 

Tabasco is giving away a gallon every day this year. If you like Tabasco sauce be sure and enter.

https://apps.facebook.com/dailygall...e2622f0?wfrs=4777b1d883723266cd0ecd2395d5d87c


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 2, 2013)

I use pepper sauce on a number of things, but holy moley, a gallon?  A small bottle lasts us about a year. A gallon would be a lifetime supply.

Rkunsaw, I am coming to appreciate you as a man of many talents.  You must give with the recipe.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozarkgal, not much of a recipe, just a method.I pick the peppers when ripe and my wife cans the in the usual way with vinegar.
When we need more sauce I open a jar or two, drain of the vinegar, setting it aside.

I chop the peppers in the food processor and then,wearing rubber gloves, strain the peppers through cheesecloth. This takes some time and a lot of mashing and twisting to get out as much juice as possible. My wife leaves the room because the fumes can get pretty intense.

After I get the juice squeezed out I add back some of the vinegar if needed to thin the sauce. Then I pour it through a funnel into some large Tabasco sauce bottles I got from restaurants. I keep one bottle on the table and if there is any extra I keep it in the refrigerator.

The leftover hot vinegar can be used to season other foods if you wish.

I'm not done yet!

The leftover mash is the spread on trays and dried in the dehydrator. Then I grind it in the spice/coffee grinder to a powder. It is used as you would use cayenne pepper powder.

Now I'm done. That'll be two cents, please


----------



## That Guy (Apr 2, 2013)

Guess, simply put . . . No.  Not much for sauces in any form, actually.  Guess I'm a "purist"...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2013)

I like using the green colored Tabasco sauce on things like homemade beans or split peas...a small bottle lasts all year for me too.


----------



## Steve (Apr 2, 2013)

I am a tabasco user... BIG TIME...
I use a large bottle almost every other month.. I don't even bother with those small bottles..
I add that sauce to my omeletts every morning.. Just a few drops makes those eggs taste lovely..


----------



## Pricklypear (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, Larry.  That is a lot of work.  Worth it though I'll bet.

I grew cayenne peppers last year.  I put some in the dehydrator.  I just let some dry in the sun for a few days.  I store those in jars.  I break up a few at a time and put them in a little spice grinder ($16 Amazon) to make powder.  I do this with red chili peppers too.  Great for cooking.  I'm not planting hot peppers of any sort this year.  I've got at least two years worth of cayenne and chili peppers.

I used to can jalepeno peppers but I don't anymore. I usually just buy them at the store, run them through the food processor and freeze them for my homemade salsa.  I still can at least 10 pints of salsa every year.

I should also add that while we like cayenne and the flavors in Tobasco, we enjoy the hot pepper sauces used in Mexican cooking too.  I always have three or so bottles of a variety of hot sauces in the fridge.


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 3, 2013)

I do like that or Cyrstal sauce more than most people. I like it on eggs for breakfast especially!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 3, 2013)

*Rkunsaw*....Thanks for the pepper recipes.  I grow lots of different varieties every year, they're about the only thing I've found grows dependably and the bugs don't decimate.  It's a chore trying to keep up with them as they ripen. I love the different shapes, flavors and colors.  They're a fun veggie to grow.

*SeaBreeze* ..I like the green stuff too. It's a milder flavor than the red. I made a mistake recently when I bought a bottle of red. I got it home and it was made with habanero peppers....ouch!

*PricklyPear* .....When you can your salsa do you use a water bath or pressure canner? I would love to make canned salsa, but have been doing freezer salsa because I'm not very confident about canning yet. I usually do freezer or refrigerator peppers and pickles. I did make some canned pepper relish last summer and it turned out great. I have a really good recipe for refrigerator jalapeno rings with carrots and onions...we go through those like crazy and luckily my little local grocery store has really cheap fresh jalapenos almost year around. I did can a few pints of those last summer, but they turned out soft and not crispy like the refrigerator ones.

*Steve* ...yeah..the stuff was made for eggs.

Louisiana Hot Sauce is my choice of burn.  Not quite as hot as the Tabasco and a milder flavor.


----------



## Pricklypear (Apr 4, 2013)

Ozarkgal  (and anyone interested in a salsa recipe), you asked about canning salsa.  I use the water bath canning method for salsa.   I've made this stuff for several years and serve it to friends and family. We're all still here. It has enough acid to water bath safely.  It has nice flavor and doesn't taste pickled like some of the store bought salsas.

Here's the recipe I use:

8 cups tomatoes, peeled, chopped and drained 
2 1/2 cups chopped onion 
1 1/2 cups chopped green pepper 
3 – 5 chopped jalapenos  (I use three)
6 cloves minced garlic 
2 tsp cumin 
2 tsp pepper 
2 Tablespoons canning salt  (not iodized)
¼ cup chopped fresh cilantro  (I add fresh cilantro when I open a jar.  Cilantro looses flavor in processing)
1/4 cup sugar  (I use 2 tablespoons.  You can leave out the sugar if you want)
1 cup vinegar 
12 oz tomato paste (This thickens the salsa.  We like it that way).

Mix  all ingredients, bring to a boil, boil 10 minutes. Pour into hot jars,  process 15 minutes in a boiling water bath.  Makes 6 pints

You can make half recipes if you want.  I do this often.


----------



## Anne (Apr 15, 2013)

rkunsaw, thanks for the tips and the link; hope one or more of us win!!!!    We love hot sauce, if it doesn't have a real strong vinegar taste.  I grow a Bolivian pepper that is pretty hot, and dry them for a spice, which goes on nearly everything. 
 PricklyPear, I've copied your recipe and am going to make that this year; I've not canned salsa yet, just made it when we wanted it, but woud be nice to have it on hand.

Just dug out some garden seeds today, and so in goes the cilantro today!!!   (I did not know that it loses flavor when processed; good to know)!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 15, 2013)

Pricklypear..thanks for the salsa recipe..it sounds great.  I will be trying it this summer.  I'm new to canning and am so afraid I am going to poison us...so far have only done vinegary things like pickles, relish and jalapenos.  I made salsa last year but froze it.  It turned out very good, much better than the processed store bought stuff, loaded with salt.


----------



## pchinvegas (Apr 16, 2013)

No Tabasco for me but I like jalapenos !


----------



## That Guy (Apr 16, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> I like jalapenos !



Just reading the word "jalapenos" and now typing it makes my lips and tongue burn, burn, burn.


----------

